# Flextone Funky Chicken Decoy!



## Jim (Mar 14, 2015)

:LOL2: 

This is it, I'm going all out for 2015. Don't even try to convince me, Because I'm not changing my mind. This is the decoy to have this year!

https://www.flextonegamecalls.com/products/decoys/funky-chickentm.html#.VQTBNUbuV1Y

Direct from their site:
_
The Funky Chicken is the newest and most unique design in turkey decoy history. A proven and tested theory where bigger isn't always better. The Funky Chicken's body is an abnormal shape that triggers aggressive behaviors within gobblers in the spring mating season. Basically, he's the skinny wimpy kid that every other turkey knows they can beat up.

On your next hunt get Funky! Show them something new, something less threatening, something wimpy and something that says, "come beat me up". Do the Funky Chicken!

The Funky Chicken's wimpy stature poses no danger to incoming passive gobblers and definitely doesn't intimidate any dominant gobbler from coming in to beat him up._







BEAST MODE DECOY for sure!

[youtube]0XyDaC5HPfw[/youtube]

:LOL2:


----------



## overboard (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh boy! #-o 
Let me know how it works, might be on to something there! :lol:


----------



## JMichael (Mar 15, 2015)

It's advertising and you just never know what you can trust when it comes to TV and commercials. Look forward to hearing your review. I use to live where all I had to do was walk across the road and into the woods a couple of hundred yards to turkey hunt. Now, my best option is a 4.5 hour drive to my brothers house and hunt the small block of woods he owns or a WMA about 3 miles down the road from his house. I sure do miss it.


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2015)

Around these parts, the Turkey hang out in peoples back yards knowing they are safe. You never see them in the woods. :lol:


----------



## duckfish (Mar 16, 2015)

You may be pleasantly surprised. We often use the Funky Chicken with a hen decoy. Several times have had jakes rush in and beat the dog snot outta the Funky Chicken. Last year 2 hunting buddies killed mature gobblers over their FC.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 17, 2015)

NICE!


----------



## Insanity (Mar 17, 2015)

Lol ok

I hunt my moms place. Theres a flock of over a hundred there and they are a nusence when feeding stock. Its not really hunting but they taste the same. :mrgreen:


----------

